# clear out previous import



## alenknight (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm using lightroom 3 with Eye-fi card in my Point & Shoot.... I noticed that often times, the PREVIOUS IMPORT catalog won't clear out the next time i import.
i import every weekend after shooting throughout the week... and now i've done well over 20 imports, and the "PREVIOUS IMPORT" catalog is showing approximately 3,000 photos... accumulated over multiple imports.

I'm guessing the eye-fi is somehow keeping a live connection through the application (as i take camera out of WIFI range often)....

so how do i manually clear the previous import catalog?????


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm.  You don't.  But running a normal import of maybe one photo would probably do the trick.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 17, 2012)

A normal  import of one image off your drive, that you can then delete, if you feel like it, should do the trick. If not, then this is something that may need further looking into...
Don


----------



## alenknight (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah... one import might work.  i could probably set up some kind of action to do that then.... thanks, to both of you!


----------

